# Need a female opinion



## MrJoshua (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,

My wife and I have been married for 6 years, together for 12. We have had a very happy relationship, until recently as you may have found from my previous post. Basically, I need a female opinion on what my wife is going through, and if there is any chance of saving our marriage....

My wife has told me she is very confused with herself. She said that she is not sure what she wants out of life, and that she is very unhappy with her current situation. She always thought she wanted to be a stay at home mother, with our 5 year old and 10 month baby, however she has recently decided this is not what she wants. She feels guilty that she isn't happy.

On top of this, she has told me that she is not happy with our relationship. She said that she only married me because she felt so bad about herself at the time and I was the only one interested in her. She also feels like we are just good friends who got married, and she has no feelings for me other than friends.

We have not yet broken up, and she does want to try and work on our marriage, but I'm not sure if this is because she doesn't want to be alone, or doesn't know what to do, or if we are just together because of the kids. Is there any chance for us if she's doesn't want to be with me? What can I do to save our marriage?

Please help !!!!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Not a woman, but i think you ought to get your wife evaluated for postpartum depression. She fits the profile.

Speak to her doctor.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

michzz said:


> Not a woman, but i think you ought to get your wife evaluated for postpartum depression. She fits the profile.
> 
> Speak to her doctor.


While you can't force her to be seen for PPD, I do agree with the above. She does sounds as though she fits the profile.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

i think she also needs to get out of the house more. maybe get a part time job so she could feel better for herself. i did the stay at home mom thing for 8 months once and it drove me nuts. i was completely miserable, making everyone else miserable. did nothing around the house, lost all interest in previous hobbies and so on.
about how she feels about you, i agree w/ above. she may have ppd and her hormones are so messed up that itt's effecting her thinking and feelings


----------



## MrJoshua (Jul 3, 2008)

I really appreciate the replies guys. I was wondering if this had something to do with postpartum depression, however she loves our kids and has no trouble what so ever looking after them. It seems like she has just decided that she no longer wants anything to do with being at home, and being with me, even though that's what she thought she wanted all along. I really don't know exactly what is going on, but in any case what would you suggest my next course of action be?


----------

